# Sony PRS-350



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm posting this here because it is such a great deal. Best Buy has the reader on sale and you can get a cover for free. The best bit is that you can get the Sony Cover with light that typically sells for $49.99 for FREE!!!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcmcat231200050012&type=category


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the post -- that is a pretty good deal for anyone looking for a Sony Pocket.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Thanks for the post -- that is a pretty good deal for anyone looking for a Sony Pocket.


Well, you can't get any of the SONY covers for the PRS 50 off of the BB site nor from the store near me. I really think this was a come on and I'm pretty steamed about it actually. I tried everything. Called the store, went in, call Corporate, but they wore me out and I couldn't stay on the phone long enough to talk to a real person.


----------

